# RhinoSeeds



## Bubs (May 10, 2006)

I Was Thinking About Ordering From Here www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/ Let Me Know What U Think If U Order There Plzzz


----------



## bomar6666 (May 26, 2006)

just orderd seeds from them 2 days from order/payment untill delivery im more than happy so far


----------

